
Does anyone here use FreeMind? - ColinWright
http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page#Getting_a_taste_of_FreeMind
======
tokenrove
I used to, but now I prefer
[http://www.insilmaril.de/vym/;](http://www.insilmaril.de/vym/;) both have
acceptable export to org-mode.

